# Whadya think??? New tires and wheels!!!



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on some new meats!!!!!! Happy early Birthday to me!!!!
God I hope they're nice...:bigeyes:
Grim Reaper 26x9x14/ 26x11x14 and Msa Bronze Elixer M17 wheels


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gotta say, nmkawierider and his reviews really sealed the deal for me. Thanks for the help bud!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! can't wait to see pics of them mounted


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Same tires I have except Mine are on the 14x8 112s. Best I ever had. You are going to love them.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd like to give a shout out to MUD-THROWERS too! With the 10% member discount I saved a lot of $$$. It helped me convince the wife on the purchase!!!! Thanks Matt


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tires and wheels shipped today!!!! Now that's some FAST service. I'll have the wife set them next to the quad and take pics so I can post in a few days.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Look great! I wanna see 'em mounted up and on the machine!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the discount codes are good only through the website order system.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tmfisher57 said:


> Gotta say, nmkawierider and his reviews really sealed the deal for me. Thanks for the help bud!!!!


Welcome. Enjoy your new tires. I sure do...every ride is like the first one...lol


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll have the lil lady set them in place next to the stockers and snap a few shots. Not even gonna ask her to put em' on. (Pushing my luck already). Oh BTW nmkawierider, I picked up a 2012 Brute seat too!!! Can't wait!!! Money's just a flying at the Brute!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tmfisher57 said:


> Oh BTW nmkawierider, I picked up a 2012 Brute seat too!!! Can't wait!!! Money's just a flying at the Brute!!!


No way...very cool. You won't believe how its going to ride now.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> No way...very cool. You won't believe how its going to ride now.


The 2012 seat is better? Whaaaaaaaaaaat?


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sanative said:


> The 2012 seat is better? Whaaaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> 
> Sent from le iPhone 4


The 12 seat is a little better then the 08s -11s but is way better then the 05s -07s which rode like sitting on a milk crate.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

nice tires, they'll certainly look pretty good! I'm intrigued ill subscribe this thread let us know how you like them. ive researched a bunch but havent heard reviews of these. Id like a good trail tire. whats are the sizes they make?

I see this thread was trimmed a bit ...i just finished reading it and it was gone. well done P425...enough said!:tapedshut:


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> The 12 seat is a little better then the 08s -11s but is way better then the 05s -07s which rode like sitting on a milk crate.


Ahhh. I've never sat on a 05-07


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

If you google "GBC Grim Reaper atv tire reviews", you'll get a couple hits. When I came across nmkawieriders review I was sold. That led to the new wheels because I don't want to run 10's on the front. (only have 10's for front and 12's for back in a 26" tire for a 12" wheel) Then I wanted a wheel that not a lot of guys are running and picked the MSA Elixer M17 Bronze wheel. Other forums are saying they look sweet on camo bikes and the bronze changes color a bit with different light...... We'll see. Will post pics when I get them. I promise!!!!!!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> The 12 seat is a little better then the 08s -11s but is way better then the 05s -07s which rode like sitting on a milk crate.




Uh oh nmkawierider, I think we need one of your excellent reviews on a 2012 Brute seat for older Brutes!!!!!! :rockn: YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tmfisher57 said:


> Uh oh nmkawierider, I think we need one of your excellent reviews on a 2012 Brute seat for older Brutes!!!!!! :rockn: YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!


 
LOL...how about a video....hehe






 

Oh...did you want to see what the 14" GRs would kinda look like on?


http://s483.photobucket.com/albums/rr196/BFFreak_2008/Grim%20Reaper%20Tire%20Pics/Reaper%20pics%20from%201%203%2012%20shoot/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh man, your killing me!!! Sure is a sexy lookin' bike. Like the rotopax fuel cells too!! I have a couple of the Kolpin 4 gallon ones, no leaks yet!!!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Good looking bike Nmk. Cleanest brute I've seen. I'd love to see some laws on that thing!!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, tires arrived yesterday and wife went to town today and no pics yet. :34: Should have a pic in a couple hours..........:aargh4:
She did say the wheels were nice though, and the tires have big lugs!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol nice! :rockn:


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's 1, more to come. Wife put front right on front left!! LOL


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

One more. Check out the front fender love!! :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol lookin good!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's a close up of the front and back tires. Thinkin' the wife was havin' a glass of wine because they aren't very centered......:34:
I'll try and talk her into a nice tread pattern close up and a clearer wheel shot for tomorrow..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice.. Except one thing...I believe the front tire is on backwards. There an arrow for direction of traction. Maybe just swap the fronts. Or maybe mine is backwards...I better check.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ya I mentioned that above ^^^ They are just sitting there. Not installed, I'll put them on when I get home! The front tire should be on the right side, it's bass ackwards!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tmfisher57 said:


> Ya I mentioned that above ^^^ They are just sitting there. Not installed, I'll put them on when I get home! The front tire should be on the right side, it's bass ackwards!!!


LOL.. didn't even notice..no lug nuts!...Daa.. They look sweet. Now you just have to get home...:rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good I want a set of those wheels but my next ones will be beed locs.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

They are sweet lookin man, I did like mike said....i bought new ones for mine a couple weeks ago that are beadlock.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, beadlocks would be nice. Someday maybe...........................


----------



## shamisc (Nov 13, 2011)

No pics yet?? Come on already! Lol
:chewbacca:


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's a close-up of the wheel, and a pic of the tread. Posts 23,24, and 26 are the other pics....


----------

